# Σεμινάριο SDL TRADOS STUDIO PRO 2009 SP3 στη meta|φραση (Δεκέμβριος 2010)



## diceman (Oct 26, 2010)

Σεμινάριο SDL TRADOS STUDIO PROFESSIONAL 2009 SP3 (για μεταφραστές)
στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση

*Έναρξη:* 30/11/10 
*Διάρκεια: *21 ώρες
*Μαθήματα: *Τρίτη και Πέμπτη, 7-10 μ.μ.
*Εισηγητής: *Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης

Εάν θέλετε να μάθετε να χειρίζεστε τη νέα έκδοση της πιο δημοφιλούς μεταφραστικής μνήμης στον κόσμο, παρακολουθήστε αυτό το σεμινάριο που θα σας βοηθήσει να αυξήσετε κατά πολύ την παραγωγικότητά σας. Στη διάρκειά του:

— θα μάθετε τις διαφορές της νέας έκδοσης του SDL Trados από την προηγούμενη
— θα διδαχτείτε πώς να μεταφράζετε μεμονωμένα αρχεία ή projects πολλών αρχείων με το νέο SDL Trados Studio 2009 SP3
— θα μάθετε πώς να δημιουργείτε και να διαχειρίζεστε γλωσσικές πηγές (μεταφραστικές μνήμες, λεξικά AutoSuggest και ορολογικές μνήμες)
— θα χρησιμοποιήσετε εργαλεία ποιοτικού ελέγχου
— θα μάθετε πώς να χειρίζεστε ποικίλα είδη αρχείων (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Tagged RTF, HTML, XHTML, XML, InDesign, FrameMaker κ.ά.)
— θα μάθετε να φτιάχνετε πολύγλωσσα ηλεκτρονικά γλωσσάρια και λεξικά, καθώς και να χειρίζεστε πολλά διαφορετικά μορφότυπα ορολογικών βάσεων
— θα εξασκηθείτε στην παραλληλοποίηση κειμένων, για τη μετατροπή παλιών μεταφράσεων σε μεταφραστικές μνήμες

Το SDL Trados είναι μια πολυσύνθετη σουίτα μεταφραστικών προγραμμάτων και ο όγκος της πληροφορίας που λαμβάνουν οι εκπαιδευόμενοι δεν μπορεί να αφομοιωθεί μέσα σε μία μέρα. Η διεξαγωγή του σεμιναρίου σε πολλά μαθήματα επιτρέπει την εξάσκηση των εκπαιδευόμενων στο σπίτι με επιπλέον ασκήσεις και προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα επίλυσης των αποριών που προκύπτουν.

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται τόσο σε χρήστες του SDL Trados 2007 όσο και σε μεταφραστές που δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ λογισμικό μεταφραστικής μνήμης. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να έχουν καλές γνώσεις διαχείρισης αρχείων και επεξεργασίας κειμένου. 

Οι συμμετέχοντες λαμβάνουν dvd με δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις όλων των προγραμμάτων, εγχειρίδια χρήσης, μεταφραστικές μνήμες, ορολογικές μνήμες και πολλά λεξικά AutoSuggest. Επίσης, οι σπουδαστές του μονοετούς προγράμματος της σχολής μας αποκτούν τη δυνατότητα αγοράς των προγραμμάτων αυτών σε ιδιαίτερα προνομιακή τιμή (η έκπτωση ανέρχεται περίπου στο 50% επί της λιανικής τιμής). 

Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία της σχολής για κρατήσεις θέσεων. Τηλέφωνο: 210.36.29.000.


----------



## diceman (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ενημέρωση:* Στο πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου προστέθηκε και η χρήση διακομιστών μηχανικής μετάφρασης ως προ-μεταφραστικό στάδιο. 

Απομένουν 2 κενές θέσεις για το τελευταίο σεμινάριο Trados του 2010 - φροντίστε έγκαιρα για την εγγραφή σας.


----------

